# Modified my Hegner quick clamp



## scrimper (28 Aug 2014)

Just thought I would post a couple of pictures of my Hegner quick clamp which I modified today, when one has a lot of cut-outs to do even using the knurled knob gets tiring so I simply drilled a small hole in the knurled edge tapped it with a 5/32 whitworth thread and screwed a Meccano threaded pin (part no 115a) into the thread. It's simple to do does not damage or change the saw and makes blade changing a lot easier.
Obviously if you don't have a Meccano part at hand you could use a small bolt or even glue in a small rod. A few images below.


----------



## Claymore (28 Aug 2014)

..........


----------



## scrimper (28 Aug 2014)

Claymore":3j792z8t said:


> well done and looks like it works like my levers fitted to the Axminster.......... I like the look of the project your working on, be interested to see the finished article
> Cheers
> Brian



Hi Brian, The project is nowt special it's some hanging plaques I make for the German Shepherd rescue charity, I made some for them last year for their Christmas catalogue and they sold out and asked if I would make a few more, I made 28 yesterday stacked 4 at a time.
This is what they look like in their catalogue.I made the design in Corel Draw using an existing design and a line drawing of a GSD.


----------



## ChrisR (28 Aug 2014)

Thanks for posting Scrimper, it will be the first thing I do when I have finished up grading my incoming electrics supply, what used to take me two hours now takes two days, but getting there. :roll: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Claymore (28 Aug 2014)

........


----------



## scrimper (28 Aug 2014)

Claymore":1o9ub2yp said:


> Coreldraw is great and I bought off Amazon last year some clipart software with 100,000 images for 99p and they will open fine in Coreldraw (also have the original Coreldraw clipart disks from 1999 that still work fine on the latest version) one of the things i like about it is you can accurately set the sizes for pictures so if you want a 70mm x 50mm heart shape you just put the size in and its done! nice and simple



CorelDraw is brilliant I started using it back in 1992 with version 3 (it's now on ver17 [X7]) but use X5 myself only problem is that it's such a complex programme with a steep learning curve and unless you use it regularly you soon get out of practice.
I bought Corel originally to do artwork for business which it was perfect for.

I used to use a part of Corel suite called Coreltrace which was brilliant for patterns as it would create line drawing from pictures, ideal for fretwork patterns but I haven't used it for some time and forgotten how it works!


----------



## scrimper (28 Aug 2014)

Claymore":14qste6n said:


> Love the design and what a great idea for fundraising for charities, I have done some stuff for our Scottish Wildlife charities iin the past and have been trying to think of other ways to raise funds so might do some scroll stuff and it will also give me practice too which will hopefully improve my projects.



I have quite a good reason to make things for this local GSD charity, We had from them a German Shepherd Dog which had been abandoned starving and left to die, about 1 year later the dog saved us when we had a serious fire downstairs which filled the house with thick choking smoke around 4:00am, Max came upstairs (He had never been upstairs before) and woke us up, the fire officer said that had it not been for the dog we would have been asphyxiated and the house burnt down.

(Sorry bore folks with this story up it has nowt to do with Fretwork but the dog deserves our praise)


----------



## bugbear (28 Aug 2014)

scrimper":36briaih said:


> Claymore":36briaih said:
> 
> 
> > Love the design and what a great idea for fundraising for charities, I have done some stuff for our Scottish Wildlife charities iin the past and have been trying to think of other ways to raise funds so might do some scroll stuff and it will also give me practice too which will hopefully improve my projects.
> ...



And you need to buy a smoke alarm!

BugBear


----------



## scrimper (28 Aug 2014)

bugbear":1r0z3jq0 said:


> And you need to buy a smoke alarm!
> 
> BugBear



Actually I don't.


----------



## Claymore (28 Aug 2014)

.......


----------



## scrimper (29 Aug 2014)

Picture of the hero!


----------

